# How did Justin Bieber descend so hard?



## Chadakin (Jul 28, 2020)

Loss of collagen? Loss of facial fat? He looks like shit now tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 28, 2020)

collagen and hairline


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2020)

defenitely collagen and also he just doesn't give a shit about his looks anymore.


----------



## godlikesz (Jul 28, 2020)

drugs


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 28, 2020)

Skin quality
skin tone
hair color
hair line
Loss of color contrast halo


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 28, 2020)

He aged. 

He was a pretty boy 


Agepill is Brutual for pretty boys


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 28, 2020)

He was nearly unmoggable as a boy


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jul 28, 2020)

Collagen, fat pads, hair, 

He also had his bipolars, or whatever back teeth extracted. Fucks yo bone structure.

And ofc, Lyme Disease and drug addiction.
If you have Lyme Disease, often times your only cope is drugs.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 28, 2020)

drugs


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 28, 2020)

From roasting the British prince for balding and saying get on fin bro to using fin and balding himself


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> From roasting the British prince for balding and saying get on fin bro to using fin and balding himself


Never make fun of norwooding men. That’s inviting the reaper to strike


----------



## poloralf (Jul 28, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> Loss of collagen? Loss of facial fat? He looks like shit now tbh ngl
> 
> 
> View attachment 549470
> ...


Drugs and too mich status he no longer needs to try to fuck 10/10, he couldnt handle fame and became a mentalcel


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 28, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> Loss of collagen? Loss of facial fat? He looks like shit now tbh ngl
> 
> 
> View attachment 549470
> ...


Collagen and he’s unkempt.




His upper eyelid exposure seems to have increased as well.


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Collagen and he’s unkempt.
> View attachment 549513
> 
> His upper eyelid exposure seems to have increased as well.


Normally doesnt it decrease with age?


----------



## MewingJBP (Jul 28, 2020)

he probably fucked thousands of jbs by now and dgaf about his looks


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Collagen and he’s unkempt.
> View attachment 549513
> 
> His upper eyelid exposure seems to have increased as well.


brutal, there's just something very off and unattractive about his face since 2017


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 28, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Normally doesnt it decrease with age?


Yeah, it should but for some reason his didn’t.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 28, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> brutal, there's just something very off and unattractive about his face since 2017


Loss of contrast (his new hair color doesn’t suit him), his facial hair (which looks like shit), he hasn’t gotten a proper haircut in a long time, loss of collagen and his hairline receded a bit.
Lastly, he has way too many tats.




Wtf was he thinking...


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Loss of contrast (his new hair color doesn’t suit him), his facial hair (which looks like shit), he hasn’t gotten a proper haircut in a long time, loss of collagen and his hairline receded a bit.
> Lastly, he has way too many tats.
> View attachment 549519
> 
> Wtf was he thinking...


I agree with everything except the tats. I dont like these ones especifically but imagine his prime with those tats. Pretty boy bad boy vibes


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 28, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> I agree with everything except the tats. I dont like these ones especifically but imagine his prime with those tats. Pretty boy bad boy vibes


He doesn’t look DOM enough to pull of so many tats. He looked fine a few years ago with some sleeve tats and some on his chest and neck.


----------



## wristcel (Jul 28, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> he probably fucked thousands of jbs by now and dgaf about his looks


big chunk of it, probably. He simply doesn't care lol
Of course he can still bang whoever he wants due to fame, but even if he couldn't, I doubt he'd care.
He's banged thousands of the hottest 14-19 years olds you can get.
I know it seems unfathomable to us, but people really do seem to get bored of banging hot girls.
So many celebs in boybands and stuff have spoke about it and try to find other ways to have fun (usually drugs and shit. Robbie Williams said he almost turned gay as he'd got bored of banging hot female fans lol)


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> He doesn’t look DOM enough to pull of so many tats. He looked fine a few years ago with some sleeve tats and some on his chest and neck.


ye that i agree.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Loss of contrast (his new hair color doesn’t suit him), his facial hair (which looks like shit), he hasn’t gotten a proper haircut in a long time, loss of collagen and his hairline receded a bit.
> Lastly, he has way too many tats.
> View attachment 549519
> 
> Wtf was he thinking...



His tattoos look terrible, way too crowded. I think it's more than just softmax changes (hair/facial hair etc). How does one lose this much collagen in 3 years? First pic is 2016 vs 2019 both shaved with no hair frauding.


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

Omg so shit in the 2 pic. Drugs, mental health, bad sleeping patterns, drink and too much partying really hits you.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 28, 2020)

Brutal, someone shouldn't descend this hard in 2 years


----------



## Dylan2 (Jul 28, 2020)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> collagen and hairline


Volume loss too


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 28, 2020)

Identical eye area


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 28, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> His tattoos look terrible, way too crowded. I think it's more than just softmax changes (hair/facial hair etc). How does one lose this much collagen in 3 years? First pic is 2016 vs 2019 both shaved with no hair frauding.
> 
> View attachment 549542
> View attachment 549545


Not sure, it might just be because he‘s been experiencing lots of outbreaks recently? I think if he were to take proper care of his skin he’d look a lot better again.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 28, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> defenitely collagen and also he just doesn't give a shit about his looks anymore.


nah, he still dies his hair, buys expensive clothes, jewelry, gets tattoes. He still cares obviously.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 28, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> nah, he still dies his hair, buys expensive clothes, jewelry, gets tats. He still cares obviously.


His clothing style, hair dyes, jewelry and tats ironically all look like shit.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> nah, he still dies his hair, buys expensive clothes, jewelry, gets tattoes. He still cares obviously.


you sure? he looks like a hobo


----------



## betamanlet (Jul 28, 2020)

Collagen is a scapegoat thrown around by people who don't underrstand the mechanics of craniofacial dystrophy. Most of Bieber's changed appearance is the result of recently acquired lack of structural support. Loss of collagen doesn't lead to the kind of orbital hollowness as shown in:



Chadakin said:


> View attachment 549542
> View attachment 549545



Such is a skeletal problem mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jul 28, 2020)

@DoMoverPRETTYboy


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jul 28, 2020)

He didn't prioritize his hair or collagen, which should have been his #1 priorities for his career, etc. Instead he drugmaxxed but I also heard he had some kind of disease (?). It's ironic because he made fun of that Prince for balding and not being on finasteride before the Norwood Reaper came for him too.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 28, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> He didn't prioritize his hair or collagen, which should have been his #1 priorities for his career, etc. Instead he drugmaxxed. It's ironic because he made fun of that Prince for balding and not being on finasteride before the Norwood Reaper came for him too.



just took my collagen vitamins after seeing this


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jul 28, 2020)

his eye area is so fucking bad, his only appeal was his voice, status, jaw and pheno. but what a horrid eye area jfl


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 28, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> just took my collagen vitamins after seeing this



Too bad collagen supplements don't work.


----------



## Deleted member 7313 (Jul 28, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> just took my collagen vitamins after seeing this



lmfao this is making me to wanna take them. im 18 right now so i have hope. can you link me to collagen vitamins you use? also any advice? avoid the sun right? should i get retin a cream?


----------



## TITUS (Jul 28, 2020)

Someone send him a tube of tret and SPF.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jul 30, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Normally doesnt it decrease with age?


Yes but not ar fucking 25


----------

